# Replacement parts for Sunsun



## swordtail_9 (Jan 22, 2011)

I just bought my first Sunsun canister for my 30gal tank. Based on the positive reviews and affordable price, it seems like everyone is happy with them. I'm wondering though, where does one order replacement parts for it? I tried the Sunsun-China website but the English version doesn't seem to be working. I've also heard that the Marineland canister filter uses the same parts. Anyone have any info? I'd greatly appreciate it. :icon_smil


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

I was thinking about ordering one also, but this question is the only thing holding me back. I've been searching, but so far haven't been able to find an answer. Hopefully someone here knows, because the only info I've been able to get so far is " It's so cheap (compared to other canisters), you can just buy another." I was hoping there was another option though.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Check out Marineland C series canisters and JBJ's. They have the same build, and depending on what needs to be replaced, they may work.


----------



## Julii Cory (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a Marineland C-160 canister filter and a noisy SunSun HW-302. I don't think all parts are compatible, both canister are built a little different inside. For example: I tried switching the impeller to see if that would take care of the noise, but the impeller of the Marineland is too big to fit the SunSun even though the C-160 is a much smaller canister. Even the filter media on the Marineland is not cut the same as the SunSun.

As somebody who owns one of each, I say "parts are not compatible."

If the noisy canister would have been my C-160, I'm sure I wouldn't be wondering where I can get replacement parts.

E


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Replacement parts are available on ebay from the same sellers who sell the Sunsuns.


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

I know they sold filter media stuff, but I never saw any mechanical parts, hoses, seals or anything like that. I'll have to check into that,


----------



## swordtail_9 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hmm, I'll keep checking ebay and such, but I too have only come across media stuff not mechanical parts. Thanks for the info, it looks like the Marineland isn't exactly compatible mechanically, then. Well hopefully the Sunsun holds up ok. I'm concerned about the plastic "fit-together" parts for the spray bar and the intake tube. I don't want the plastic to snap while assembling the parts together.


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck with it. I'm still trying to decide if I want to give it a try or not, so if it crumbles in you hand when you take it out of the box, let me know so I don't order one.


----------



## swordtail_9 (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol, Loop. Ok so I've set it all up and its running smooth. Having no prior experience with canister filters it was a little cumbersome getting the thing started, but after quite a few pumps on the self-prime button it started running smooth. The plastic inlet and outlet tubes seem to be made from kinda thin plastic, so I was very careful not to snap the plastic when assembling the tubes together . It has good power (350 gph) and is considerably quieter than my old penguin 200 hob. So far I am impressed with its power and quietness and I have to say thus far I am a happy customer.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I simply e-mailed the seller I bought my SunSun 303-B from and asked if I could buy a spare impeller. He sold me one for $12 shipped.


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

random_alias said:


> I simply e-mailed the seller I bought my SunSun 303-B from and asked if I could buy a spare impeller. He sold me one for $12 shipped.


Do you kno that sellers ebay name?


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

lotuspond2010


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Aliasroud:

I'll probably just use them so I know I can order parts too.


----------



## Duckmasta (Nov 11, 2012)

swordtail_9 said:


> I just bought my first Sunsun canister for my 30gal tank. Based on the positive reviews and affordable price, it seems like everyone is happy with them. I'm wondering though, where does one order replacement parts for it? I tried the Sunsun-China website but the English version doesn't seem to be working. I've also heard that the Marineland canister filter uses the same parts. Anyone have any info? I'd greatly appreciate it. :icon_smil


http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/viaaqua750canisterfilter.html


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

you can try aquatop (truaqua.com) also, they're identical.


----------



## Psycofc1 (Feb 28, 2013)

tiggity said:


> you can try aquatop (truaqua.com) also, they're identical.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## reefgrandma (Jan 29, 2019)

I have an almost new sunsun cannister filter HW302 that has the clamps broken. I also have another one just like it with the same problem. It is the clamp with the wire. If anyone knows how to order these doors or has a filter that doesn't work and wants to sell parts, I would be interested in buying some clamps.


----------

